# 2018 TRACKER GRIZZLY 1860 CC $18,495.00



## yamaha2016 (Nov 13, 2015)

NOW AVAILABLE!!
READY FOR DUCK SEASON
2018 Grizzly Tracker 1860 w/ 90hp Mercury.
$18,495.00

The TRACKER GRIZZLY 1860 CC is a rugged, all welded, all-purpose jon with the guts to take on just about any adventure—from the river to the lake to the bay. The center-console design offers 360° fishability and a better perspective for the driver when negotiating shallow water with stumps and rocks. Includes a live well, navigation lights, Trailstar trailer. 137hrs
CALL SONNY 361-651-2628 FOR MORE INFO


----------

